
Ask HN: Resources for low level (OS, concurrency, C++ trivia) content? - theontheone
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a new grad trying to prep for HFT interviews. I noticed that some companies will ask these low level questions, and almost everything I read says something along the lines of &quot;Oh, there&#x27;s some C++ tricks you _just run into when you&#x27;re working_.&quot; So HN, do you know any resources that can help me review concepts that show up in interviews?
======
abby_3017
This can help you with OS..
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/OSTEP/)

